# Local gun show, Stockton, Ca.



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Fellas, I'm brand new to the gun world and glad to be here! There's a gun show coming to town this weekend and I was curious what to expect? Will it be a "swap meet/ flea market" thing? Manufacturers and vendors? Sales and training etc? What have I got to look forward to?

Gun Show Schedules


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

There are so many gun shows across America... And they vary so much - yopu'd need to maybe ask on a California specific forum, like CALGUNs. I hate to direct ya somewhere else, but it's doubtful anyone here would know about a specific gun show.

Even here in TX, I know which ones to hit, and which ones to avoid.

Usually, the biggest ones are the best ones --- at least its like that in TX.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Same here in Alabama. If it has state wide advertising, it's generally a larger more "commercial" event, and you'll enjoy the visit. Go prepared to spend some time b/c they can be quite large with literally hundreds of vendors, some maybe even number in the thousands. I wouldn't waste my time with going to "home town" gun shows. There are always exceptions, but the general rule is they are a waste of time.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> I wouldn't waste my time with going to "home town" gun shows. There are always exceptions, but the general rule is they are a waste of time.


My experience has always been the exact opposite. At the local gun shows is where you get the guy who works out of his garage that you never knew about, and has some neat old pieces. At the big "convention-center type shows you get too many "non-firearm"-related businesses, and everyone looking to try and earn back huge fees off each and every customer. I always preferred the flea-market type of small town show instead of the nationally advertised mega-show debacles.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, and you also have no idea what you're getting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I quit going to gun shows quite a few years ago. It got to the point that it cost you at least $6.00 to park, about $10.00 or so to get in, and then deal with all the sky-high prices that were as high, if not higher, than your local gun shop. 

Maybe the prices have come back down, but I some how doubt it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I did the same. Too inconvenient to go for outrageous prices.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> Yeah, and you also have no idea what you're getting.


As if you do at a big show with a guy from who knows where that you'll never see again?!? Inane argument.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> As if you do at a big show with a guy from who knows where that you'll never see again?!? Inane argument.


Bigger gun shows are more regulated and vendors are typically commercial dealers. I've worked them. You have no idea what Bubba has done in his basement.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

GCBHM said:


> You have no idea what Bubba has done in his basement.


No, but I do know that Bubba is next door and I can now go see them to resolve any issues. Bigger guns shows aren't more regulated, they just have more dealers. Of all sorts. More good, _and_ more bad. I'd much rather take my chances with a local than some fly-by-night that I may never see again, and may only exist for the purposes of these shows. "Commercial" dealers doesn't mean jack when the business is gone before the ink is dry on your receipt. It's all a matter of opinion, and I prefer the smaller local show.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Good deals can be had at a gun show. It's up to you (the buyer) to know what is or isn't a good deal. If you leave it up to the seller, 99 times out of 100, he or she will tell you, you are getting a great deal. 

And, there are the sellers that really do want to go home with less items than they brought to the show. Big or small shows, the rules still are pretty much the same. 

When I did go to the shows, I did enjoy them. I got some good deals and left in a good mood. But as I've grown older, I suppose I'm less tolerant of some things, not in the market as much as I used to be for firearms and accessories, and generally crabbier overall. :smt033


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Scorpion8 said:


> No, but I do know that Bubba is next door and I can now go see them to resolve any issues. Bigger guns shows aren't more regulated, they just have more dealers. Of all sorts. More good, _and_ more bad. I'd much rather take my chances with a local than some fly-by-night that I may never see again, and may only exist for the purposes of these shows. "Commercial" dealers doesn't mean jack when the business is gone before the ink is dry on your receipt. It's all a matter of opinion, and I prefer the smaller local show.


Actually, they are more regulated, but it's fine if you'd rather take your chances at smaller shows. If you survive shooting what you got from Bubba you can go see him, but it really doesn't matter to me. I'm sure you'd say you haven't had any problems yet, but it only takes once. I'm not one to deal with Bubba or some fly by night dealer either way, so it's irrelevant to me. I don't go to any of them anymore b/c I just don't see the value in it. Once you fight the traffic, pay to park, pay to get in, eat while you're there, it really isn't all that worth it. Besides, once you've seen one, you've pretty much seen them all, and it is just too inconvenient for me to go. I've enjoyed the shows I've gone to, but I'd rather deal straight with my local gun dealer (whom I've known for more than 20 years and have actually worked for him - at some of the larger gun shows) than anyone else. That is where you get the best deals and service, hands down.


----------

